# Bassmaster Elite Series Marshal



## ilinimud (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone else signed up to be a Marshal for 2010? I just did for the Kentucky Lake Tourny in June. 

For those who dont know, it is a new BASS program where you sit in the back of the pro's boat, and have a cell phone thing provided. Everytime them catch a fish you punch the estimated weight in the keypad and send it. Also, you adjust the BassTrak camera on the boat. You dont fish, but from what i hear that makes the pro more willing to talk to you abour what he is doing, and why he is doing it. My fishing parter in a tourny Saturday did it last year. The first day he got Jason Quinn, second day Boyd Duckett, and i forgot the third guy. He loved it and is doing it again this year. It cost 100 bucks to sign up, and you have to stay there on your own money. Yuo are guaranteed 2 days with them, and the third day is the first 50 people to sign up.

You also get a free Marshals hat and jersey, anf i hear they give some free goodies (lures, and such)  

So how about it...who is coming with me?!?!


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish! Let us know if you get picked!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 28, 2009)

Seriously, you PAY $100.00 plus room and board to WATCH someone else fish? :shock: 


I gotta start my own pro bass tournament -what a racket


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Seriously, you PAY $100.00 plus room and board to WATCH someone else fish? :shock:



Think about it though, if you wanted to fish with these guys for 8 hours, what do you think it would run you? I'd wager a heck of a lot more than $100. Now you can't fish, but you're on the water, with a professional angler, enjoying the day, observing his fishing locations, lure choices, lure presentations, etc. All you have to do is a little texting and stay out of the way. If someone was on my boat, I'd have to talk with them, just makes the day more enjoyable. That sounds like a great opportunity to me.


----------



## Andy (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure it would be nice to be on the water with a pro, and a nice experience, but I can't see paying $100 to do it. I have a back, and sometimes front seat almost every day with a pro. Thanks to Direct TV, and I can even rewind if I missed something.  

I hope you get it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2009)

I would pay $100 without a doubt. 

Imagine observing KVD or Ike for 8 hours doing there thing?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Seriously, you PAY $100.00 plus room and board to WATCH someone else fish? :shock:
> 
> 
> I gotta start my own pro bass tournament -what a racket



Exactly...

My aunt and uncle were tournament directors for the Red Man Tournament Traill before it became the FLW. I spent several summers in high school and college travelling the country with them, driving the equipment van, hauling one of the 2 boats needed and helping set up for the tournaments. I would always just as soon take a beating as have to sit in the boat and watch one of the guys fish all day long if they couldn't find someone that wanted to marshall (or were short on coanglers). There's not anything much more boring than watching someone else fish for 10 hours that doesn't want to be bothered while they're fishing. This was back in the day before BASS figured out that guys would pay handsomely for the opportunity... it used to be free. :lol:


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, wasnt expecting this from relatively non-tournament anglers. The only people that are all worked up about it is the guys who fished the co-angler series that was before this Marshal program. Before, the pros would hold back, and guard themselves because they didnt want to give anything away to the person in the back of the boat fishing. Now you are not a threat to them at all, and from what i hear, most of them enjoy this and go as far as to show what they are looking at on their fishfinders. 

About the money it cost. For one, they have to charge money because they took away the co-angler. Before the co-angler was paying to fish, now they have to replace that. Also, how many of you have paid 100 plus dollars to watch a football, baseball, basketball, or any other major sport and sat a hundred feet away. I will be 10 feet from a real pro (not an FLW half-way pro ) watching and learning.

The ones that have the opinion of "100 bucks that stupid!" probably cant have thier minds changed, but i bet if they did it, they would have a blast. And, i have spent 100 bucks on WAY worse things.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Also, how many of you have paid 100 plus dollars to watch a football, baseball, basketball, or any other major sport and sat a hundred feet away.



I couldn't have made a better point myself, I totally agree. If I had the money to burn, I wouldn't mind sitting in with one of these guys for the day just to say I did. Would much rather do that than pay big bucks to watch any sports game while sitting in some cramped bleachers. Be riding in style all day with one of these pros.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 28, 2009)

Id do it just for the experience of saying i have done it, I also love the fishing shows but sometimes I just want to see uncut footage of a pro fishing instead of the condensed version of a day out fishing that you see on ESPN or on fishing videos


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 28, 2009)

The accountant in me is coming out today... Cost of the sports alone, no travel, meals, etc...

Packer Football NFL Game
Cost $100 backrow ticket
Time: 1 hour game time - 4 hours entertainment time
Per hour cost :$100 game , *$25 entertainment hour*

Milwaukee Bucks NBA Game
Cost $37 nosebleed tickets 
Time: 1 hour game time - 2.5 hours entertainment time
Per hour cost :$37 game , *$14.80 entertainment hour*

Milwaukee Brewer MLB game
Cost $45 backrow ticket
Time: ? hour game time - 4 hours entertainment time
Per hour cost :$? game , *$11.25 entertainment hour*

Bass Marshall
Cost $100 front-row ticket
Time: 8 hours - 9 hours entertainment time
Per hour cost :$12.50 game ,* $11.11 entertainment hour*

Of course you need to like riding around - but it looks like it's the best deal going... JMHO 8)


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> The accountant in me is coming out today... Cost of the sports alone, no travel, meals, etc...
> 
> Packer Football NFL Game
> Cost $100 backrow ticket
> ...



:LOL2: Busy Friday I see! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2009)

And the prices for those tickets are not even remotely close to what you pay for them here in MA.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 28, 2009)

That's fine. If you draw a jerk, don't say somebody didn't tell you it was possible...

I'll not touch the pro vs wannabe comment. Without namedropping, I figure I was probably riding in boats with guys that have reached the professional angler pinnacle and have now pretty much retired before you were even born. :lol:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 28, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> That's fine. If you draw a jerk, don't say somebody didn't tell you it was possible...



Agreed! Probably more jerks than nice guys actually.

I won't be doing it because I like my days too much and Im' too cheap. If I'm going to lay out $100, I'm going to play a volleyball tourney and hopefully/likely win my $ back plus some. 

Someday I'd like to fish a tournnament or two where I actually feel confident that I can place in top 10 every time. I can catch fish, but not enough and not in water over 8 feet deep. I gotta work on that aspect first - then watchout - Someday you guys might be sitting in the back of MY boat, watching me put to use all the tips I've picked up here! Just keep an eye out for that tinboats.net sticker on the side of my rig as I putter away from the launch!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 28, 2009)

id pay 200 if they'd let me drink coldns in the back [-o< 

getting stuck with a weenie would be the pits though, but i'd hope there were more good ole boys than hoytie toyties out there fishin


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 28, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> That's fine. If you draw a jerk, don't say somebody didn't tell you it was possible...
> 
> I'll not touch the pro vs wannabe comment. Without namedropping, I figure I was probably riding in boats with guys that have reached the professional angler pinnacle and have now pretty much retired before you were even born. :lol:



LoL, all i know is that people in the Elite Series dont have to fish a Ranger to qualify! :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 28, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> LoL, all i know is that people in the Elite Series dont have to fish a Ranger to qualify! :shock:



They would if Ranger was the primary sponsor of BASS and they were named after the founder of the company... :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks, it sounds pretty interesting to me, I dont know bout being on the boat with Ike, you might get a foot upside the head during one of those break dancing moves, maybe get barfed on, or even loose you hearing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 28, 2009)

For $25.00 I will take anyone out fishing and let them watch - and I will catch fish


For $50.00 I will not talk



and for $100.00 they can actually fish as well

or............................


Just go fishing on your own. To equate bass fishing with professional athletics is absurd.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> To equate bass fishing with professional athletics is absurd.




Wasn't neccesarily equating them myself, just stating....I would much rather get to go out and be in the boat with a pro bass fisherman than be stuck in some cramped stadium bleachers all day. As shamoo said, Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> To equate bass fishing with professional athletics is absurd.



This might be the one time I disagree with you... Sport is defined as any activity where you play to win. These guys who bass fish probably put in more work than most of the guys in pro sport teams, and get less out of it. Fish everyday, workout everyday, just like those who play pro sports.. only pro fishers don't don't get the comfort of being home every night (never hear about pro fishers shooting themselves in the legs at night clubs...).

Anways - to be labeled a professional - you have to be doing the same thing for atleast 5 years before you are "theoretically" determined a pro... most of these guys were doing in FLW or whatnot, so theres' your professional status. 

Not harping on you, but I was a Sport Management major and I had to hear this crap all the time then too... just like a lot of people screaming that cheerleading is not a sport (and I still believe it's not until they get into competitions to WIN)


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> For $25.00 I will take anyone out fishing and let them watch - and I will catch fish
> 
> 
> For $50.00 I will not talk
> ...



Fishing should be an Olympic Sport.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> Fishing should be an Olympic Sport.



It's not?? Don't tell the guys down here in the south that... you might be mistaken come deer season :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Relax guys - like poking a honets nest with my ugly stick


i am just extremely jealous that they get paid to fish - so until i get paid to fish i intend to keep ripping at all those lame ass pro fishing guys.


Sheeesh, i aint never seen them catch a big old catfish anyone can catch a dumb LM bass


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Relax guys - like poking a honets nest with my ugly stick
> 
> 
> i am just extremely jealous that they get paid to fish - so until i get paid to fish i intend to keep ripping at all those lame ass pro fishing guys.
> ...




There ya go Capt. - dig yerself in deeper


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just go fishing on your own. To equate bass fishing with professional athletics is absurd.



Good to know i am not the only person that completely disagrees with that statement.


----------



## Zum (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't consider bass fishing a sport,just like poker...why is it on my sports channels???Cheerleading,thats diffenitly athletic and beach volleyball(womens),theres something to watch

Anyways,,,I hope you get picked and have fun and really enjoy yourself.
I know I've spent $100 on alot worse things.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 29, 2009)

Zum said:


> I don't consider bass fishing a sport,just like poker




Hey now, haven’t you ever heard of the low impact sports league? At least that’s what my wife calls it. :LOL2: I think I am its only member. Poker, darts and fishing them my games of choice nowadays. Seriously though, tourney fishing may not have the immediate physical impact on your body like football or hockey but I can tell you after years of doing local tourneys and prefishing for them my back, shoulder and wrist has taken a beating. Is it a sport? I don’t know but I think anything that gets your body moving, gets you doing something other than your daily routine and you enjoy it, can be a sport to you.


----------



## redbug (Aug 29, 2009)

one of the guys i fish with here was a Marshall.
He said it was fun but he wouldn't do it again...
he said the guys he drew didn't talk much and just fished didn't learn the reason why they fished a spot or pattern what they looked for in practice. what he learned was from watching what they were doing. when you add in the price don't forget the food and lodging for the 3 days

I would pay if i was able to fish...


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2009)

One of my colleagues at work recently did the Marshall thing. The first day he was on a boat with an up and coming young pro (I can't recall his name), and the second day he was with Rick Clunn all day watching him pull in some keepers. He did say that Clunn didn't talk until _after_ he'd caught his 5th keeper, then he held some conversation the rest of the day. My friend also told me he'd never seen anyone (except Clunn) cast, take a bite of a sandwich, put the sandwich under his arm, retreive, and then do it all over again, until the sandwich was gone, or he caught a fish. That's what you call a working lunch! :lol:


----------

